# Fire resistant finish???(solved)



## artislee (May 13, 2017)

Hello, I am looking to find out if anyone knows of a way to finish a wood table top so that is fire resistant or fire proof? I know this sounds crazy wanting to have a fire anywhere near my table top but it is a fire pit table. I have already built one and topped it with epoxy resin.
















. If you look in the photos it has a stainless steel pan and burner mounted in the center of the table and underneath I have a box made to hide 2 propane tanks and for my first fairly big build( short of a few Adirondack benches and sets) I am fairly happy with the end results and would love to build more and here is my question. Does any one know of a way to finish wood that not only will be fire resistant/fire proof but still retain the beauty that finished wood is? Any advice will be appreciated and hopefully used. Thanks in advance!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

artislee, can't see what you have very well, but you just need to separate the wood from the burner. Stainless brackets in the corners will do the trick for you. They will not get hot enough to burn the wood.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I used this:










For an entry door that had to be fire retardant. It'll stifle flames, but it won't prevent charring if you don't insulate the table from the burner, like papadan said.


----------



## artislee (May 13, 2017)

That makes sense and I should have given more details so here goes. The stainless pan has an H burner mounted inside which obviously hook up to the propane but what the pan is filled with is something called fire glass that the flames kind of… well I don't know how to explain it but it keeps the flames from getting high or out of control by. They make bigger pans and burners but the one in this table is entirely too small to cause any real damage(unless I have an unforeseen problem). I would like the fire proofing because I have had several people approach me wanting to buy one and I just want to make them as safe as I can before I even think about building one for someone else.

But thanks papanda that is a good idea which I intend to use on my next table.

Rich did the flame stop affect the over all look of your door??


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I think if the H burner was sitting higher, it would reduce the heat that otherwise gathers inside the box. It should be level or above the surface of table. Nevertheless, if some put a pan or something over the flame, it will distribute the heat to the sides. Insulating the walls by creating double walls and insulation in between will almost eliminate the heat transfer to the table. There need to be clear instructions, warnings (many of them) and disclaimers on this type of products to eliminate litigations.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

have you considered other materials…........ such as concrete…......... they can make it look like wood …........or even ceramic tiles :<))


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

You need a temperature break between the wood and the metal. The heat will char the wood long before you will get any fire.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Rich did the flame stop affect the over all look of your door??
> 
> - artislee


Yes it did. It made staining a nightmare because it acted like a pre-stain conditioner on steroids. My wife did the staining on that one, and it came out beautifully. However, if you stand it next to one of our interior doors that were stained without it, it definitely lacks the depth they have.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I agree with going with concrete or stones. If this table is going to sit outside, the drying effect of the fire and moisture from rain will be very tough on the wood.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My gut tells me the insert will never get hot enough to burn the table. Heat rises and gas fire pit flames are generally near the center. No doubt the insert is stainless and insulated. If you want to be super extra careful then make sure there is an air space between the insert and wood. There is such a thing as long term, low temperature, 'charring' (for lack of a better word) that can lead to spontaneous combustion but if this is an outdoor piece, rain and sun will tear up that pine long before it burns up.

The Flame Stop stuff is interesting, I didn't know it existed, but it looks like you already have a finish.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

My propane fireplace uses a woven fiberglass seal for the glass. I think this is all you need between the firebox and the table.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flat-Adhesive-Backed-Wood-Stove-Fiberglass-Door-Gasket-Seal-1-8-3-4-By-The-Ft-/142287414159


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

BTW, I would offer a cover for the firebox, my outdoor propane fire pit gets leaves & debris in there if it's not covered which causes floating embers if I don't clean it. It would solve a lot of your worries.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Fire proofing the wood is solving a problem you shouldn't be having. If the wood is going to get that hot, you need to better isolate the burner from the wood. I would have assumed the burners were made that way. I.E., with their own insulating mounting system.

Do you know that it actually gets hot where it mounts?


----------



## artislee (May 13, 2017)

Thanks for all of the input and no the insert doesn't get hot enough to cause any damage I just want to make dang sure that nothing can happen if I decide to build to sell.
Clin I wouldn't call it mounting all you do to install the pan is cut out the hole and sit it in, stainless to wood contact.
ClammyBalls you are right I did build a cover for it, I just didnt include it in the pictures and thanks for the link I believe this will serve me just right.









Thanks again for all the input fellas!!


----------

